# Weanling colt out with mare



## Hollyanna (10 November 2016)

Hi there,

I have been looking for a companion for my mare and the only one i can find is a friends weanling colt, he will be 7 months old when he arrives.   My mare is 15.2 and has had a foal previously so hoping she will take up the nanny role.  He will be cut in the spring, but just looking for experiences on keeping a weanling colt with a mare over the winter?  thanks!


----------



## Auslander (11 November 2016)

I wouldn't put a 7 month old colt out with a mare! It is not beyond the realms of possibility that he could, and would do the job, and provide you with a bogof!


----------



## Equi (11 November 2016)

As said. Two could become three! Size is no issue to a horse. I do think it's good learning for colts to be with mares but only if the mare can not get pregnant.


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 November 2016)

It's unlikely that a 7 month old colt will be fertile - but he WILL be able to mount a mare - and ejaculate.  So it's a gamble.  Of course the mare may get so irritated by his constant attention (judgement isn't good at this age) and kick him into the middle of next week.  I have seen colts mount their dam - with an erection - from about 8 weeks of age.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 November 2016)

At 7 months he might not be, but he will be a year old by March. Its really not worth the risk, especially as they wont be ideal companions anyway. Surely someone has a companion, its this time a year that the wanted ads get really desperate!


----------



## Maesfen (11 November 2016)

Total stupidity TBH.


----------



## JanetGeorge (11 November 2016)

Maesfen said:



			Total stupidity TBH.
		
Click to expand...

And that is a bit harsh.  Not everyone has our knowledge of colt behaviour - Hollyanna had the sense to ask.


----------



## PorkChop (11 November 2016)

Auslander said:



			I wouldn't put a 7 month old colt out with a mare! It is not beyond the realms of possibility that he could, and would do the job, and provide you with a bogof!
		
Click to expand...

This  where are you in the country, maybe someone on here might know of something suitable.


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 November 2016)

I wouldn't do it a friend had a 6 month old colt who jumped a 5 bar gate to get to a mare that was walking past his field, he tried to mount he and she kicked the c*ap out of him before we managed to get him out the way luckily he just had a few scrapes but could have been a lot worse, hence to say he was cut shortly after as he was getting dangerous.


----------



## Equi (11 November 2016)

Pinkvboots said:



			I wouldn't do it a friend had a 6 month old colt who jumped a 5 bar gate to get to a mare that was walking past his field, he tried to mount he and she kicked the c*ap out of him before we managed to get him out the way luckily he just had a few scrapes but could have been a lot worse, hence to say he was cut shortly after as he was getting dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

This is kind of why i think colts need to be with mares. They need told off to make them respect the mares. My stallion is very plesant with my mares when theyre not in seeason cause he knows they will kill him, and even in season he knows he has to behave or they won't accept him. 

However as the colt is due to be gelded, i don't think this matters much. A gelding 99% of the time won't act in any way like a colt or stallion.


----------



## Escada2004 (12 November 2016)

My colt Foal has been weaned at an experienced breeders and will stay there. He is out with a filly Foal and he isn't coltish at all, he is just over 5 months though. The YO said they will be fine for their first winter together and my vet (who is a very experienced breeders himself) said the same, he will be cut next year


----------



## Pinkvboots (12 November 2016)

equi said:



			This is kind of why i think colts need to be with mares. They need told off to make them respect the mares. My stallion is very plesant with my mares when theyre not in seeason cause he knows they will kill him, and even in season he knows he has to behave or they won't accept him. 

However as the colt is due to be gelded, i don't think this matters much. A gelding 99% of the time won't act in any way like a colt or stallion.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this to a degree some colts and stallions are very well behaved and respectfull of other horses so these are fine to be in the company of others, but I have known a few that will just mount anything at anytime regardless of being kicked severely so they have to be kept separate it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Maesfen (12 November 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			And that is a bit harsh.  Not everyone has our knowledge of colt behaviour - Hollyanna had the sense to ask.
		
Click to expand...

TBH I don't see the harshness but yes, thankfully Holly had the sense to ask.  You wouldn't put kittens, rabbits etc together without expecting a few results so it's not a leap of faith to expect the same from a young colt, it's not unheard of particularly from travellers witness all the BOGOFs on here alone.  
I had to deal with the aftermath with someone who had bought a filly at six months old but left it with the breeder for a year running out with others all only the same age group.  Yes, you guessed it, had a foal herself and it was weaned at four months (due to her poor condition) well before she turned two and came to me.  That means working backwards, foaled at 18/19 months, covered at 7/8 months.  It wasn't the only filly to have suffered the same fate either so forgive me for giving a straight forward common sense answer.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 November 2016)

Escada2004 said:



			My colt Foal has been weaned at an experienced breeders and will stay there. He is out with a filly Foal and he isn't coltish at all, he is just over 5 months though. The YO said they will be fine for their first winter together and my vet (who is a very experienced breeders himself) said the same, he will be cut next year
		
Click to expand...

They're both either very brave - or stupid.  Colts CAN be fertile at 8 months - not common - but it happens.  I have had fillies cycling at 9 months (not many - but it happens.)  I know of a filly who gave birth at 20 months old - so had conceived at 9.  Two early starters together - and you'll end up with 3 - if the filly and her foal don't die.

ETA - the reason it doesn't often happen is partly due to the fact that it might be as little as a 2 in 100 chance - and the vast majority of breeders don't take the chance that theirs is one of them.


----------



## Escada2004 (13 November 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			They're both either very brave - or stupid.  Colts CAN be fertile at 8 months - not common - but it happens.  I have had fillies cycling at 9 months (not many - but it happens.)  I know of a filly who gave birth at 20 months old - so had conceived at 9.  Two early starters together - and you'll end up with 3 - if the filly and her foal don't die.

ETA - the reason it doesn't often happen is partly due to the fact that it might be as little as a 2 in 100 chance - and the vast majority of breeders don't take the chance that theirs is one of them.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say brave and certainly not stupid! I do understand where you are coming from but every situation and colt/filly is different. My colt isn't interested in anything much but food! The foals are on opposite sides of their paddock most of the time not bothered about each other at all, they are also stabled at night next to each other and are constantly monitored by staff and are in full view of everyone on the yard and the YO kitchen window. Even the slightest incline of coltish or marish behavior or the filly cycling, they will be separated


----------



## JanetGeorge (13 November 2016)

Escada2004 said:



			I wouldn't say brave and certainly not stupid! I do understand where you are coming from but every situation and colt/filly is different. My colt isn't interested in anything much but food! The foals are on opposite sides of their paddock most of the time not bothered about each other at all, they are also stabled at night next to each other and are constantly monitored by staff and are in full view of everyone on the yard and the YO kitchen window. Even the slightest incline of coltish or marish behavior or the filly cycling, they will be separated
		
Click to expand...

lol, you just need to be quick - and keep an eye on colt's testicles.  Once they're fully dropped - fun can start - usually without warning.   And usually after dark!


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 November 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			lol, you just need to be quick - and keep an eye on colt's testicles.  Once they're fully dropped - fun can start - usually without warning.   And usually after dark!
		
Click to expand...

Like all males of any species !

I too think it bonkers to keep young colts with fillies and mares.  Adorable Alice was all of 9 months old when she started tarting at my old gelding, who was a stallion until he was 8, the little slapper would have stood for him.  They soon had a field put between them for his sanity.


----------



## yhanni (14 November 2016)

I had an 8 month old Welsh Sec D who jumped in with and impregnated my 17hh hunter mare and then got himself back into his own paddock. I had no idea until she foaled!!  Nice foal though!!


----------



## SEL (5 December 2016)

My friend bought a 13h welsh section c who she thought was on the podgy side. Previous owners said it hadn't been near a stallion so was just fat.

4 weeks later a rather pretty surprise turned up in the paddock. She sent a photo of the filly through to the previous owners who remarked on its similarity to the little chestnut arab colt they'd had running with the herd - who would have been about 10 months old when it covered the mare. 

Filly turned into a rather stunning mare, so as BOGOFs go she got a good one!

My YO has a 14 month colt who has been running with the herd. Apparently nothing has dropped yet, but I'm glad he hasn't been in with my mare. Given her long list of problems this year an unplanned foal is the last thing I need.


----------



## Bosworth (5 December 2016)

OP of you go to your local horse rescue place they will probably snap your hand off to let you foster one of their horses as a companion.  And I agree with every one else on her. Dont risk your mare, or the colt


----------

